
Can Trees Live Forever? - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/27/science/trees-immortality.html
======
bookofjoe
>Long-Lived Trees Are Not Immortal

[https://www.cell.com/trends/plant-
science/fulltext/S1360-138...](https://www.cell.com/trends/plant-
science/fulltext/S1360-1385\(20\)30202-8?_returnURL=https%3A%2F%2Flinkinghub.elsevier.com%2Fretrieve%2Fpii%2FS1360138520302028%3Fshowall%3Dtrue)

------
bookofjoe
>Some trees can live for thousands of years, but we may not be around long
enough to really know whether they can die of old age.

